
Will climate change destroy democracy? - howard941
https://theweek.com/articles/839648/climate-change-destroy-democracy
======
chewz
It is easy to dream of enlightened autocracy as an alternative to strongman
autoracy. But we must remember that however democracy looks impotent and
chaotic it is suprisingly resilent system.

